# Review request: (someone who has an extra keyboard,mouse and monitor



## cute.bandar (Mar 23, 2010)

I recently got familiar with multiseat systems.

Definition from wikipedia:


> A multiseat, multi-station or multiterminal configuration is a single computer which supports multiple independent users at the same time. The configuration typically consists of a set of input (e.g. keyboard and mouse) and output (e.g. monitor and headphones) devices for each user.



So basically one PC can be used by multiple users , doing completely different things at the same time on different monitors! Magically one computer is turned into many using just a piece of software. Ofcourse one would require a second set of  monitor/keyboard and mouse. 

I can't find any review of this software anywhere, which is surprising, considering how useful it sounds. Would anyone here be geek enough to try this out and posta review? 
Here is a video explaining this setup: *friendlyseats.com/video

What you would need: 
1. in addition to your current keyboard/mouse , connect a pair of usb keyboard and usb mouse to your pc. 
2. connect second monitor to a second video card. I am not sure if you need 2 seperate video cards , in addition to the onboard gpu. or just one card in addition to onboard. (me is little confused here). 
3.  thats it , download ,  install the software (free trial ) and configure it. 
4. post reivew  .

anybody up for it ? 

I am not affiliated with this company btw. Here are  three more appsthat perform the same function.


----------

